

Riak 2.0 released (CRDTs, strong consistency and more) - lvh
http://basho.com/introducing-riak-2-0/

======
lvh
I am incredibly excited by these new features. Maps and sets make far more
CRDT use cases possible than the previous counters.

I think the list of deprecations is pretty exciting too. Fitting for a major
version increment that lots of older cruftier things are getting shuttered or
replaced with newer, shinier parts :-)

